# Changer les DNS de Free dans la Freebox



## vincentp (10 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais remplacer les DNS de Free par ceux de Google (pour remédier au pb de lenteur de Safari 5).

Dans les réglages réseau de Mac Os X, les DNS de Free sont grisés : je ne peux donc pas les modifier via le système, mais je ne vois pas comment les modifier au niveau de la freebox ?

Je peux saisir de nouveaux DNS dans les préférences réseau, mais ils se placent après ceux de Free (grisés) : dans ce cas, les DNS de Free seront utilisés en premier, non ?

merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Aliboron (10 Octobre 2010)

vincentp a dit:


> Dans les réglages réseau de Mac Os X, les DNS de Free sont grisés : je ne peux donc pas les modifier via le système, .../...


??? Ils sont grisés, mais modifiables si tu cliques sur le cadenas en bas à gauche...


----------



## vincentp (11 Octobre 2010)

merci pour ta réponse,

les préférences réseaux sont bien déverrouillées et quand on va dans le panneau des réglages avancés (ici les réglages "ethernet"), il n'y a pas de verrou spécifique. Et pourtant les 2 serveurs DNS de free sont grisés. D'après ce que j'ai compris, c'est parce qu'ils sont fourni par la Freebox.

La question demeure donc : comment peut-on passer outre les DNS de Free, fournis par la Freebox et les remplacer par ceux de Google par exemple, au niveau de la Freebox ?

J'avais oublié de fournir les caractéristiques de ma config, les voici :
imac, MacOsX 10.5.8, Freebox en mode routeur (2 ordis connectés en ethernet)


----------



## djakk (13 Octobre 2010)

Salut, 

sur mon mac connecté à une freebox, j'ai aussi les dns en grisé dans les préférences systèmes ; mais si j'ajoute un serveur dns (grâce au bouton "+"), les dns grisés disparaissent. 
Je suis sous Snow Leopard, c'est peut être différent chez toi sous Leopard. 

Si tu veux modifier les dns dans le routeur (= la freebox) : je ne sais pas si c'est possible, il faut regarder dans l'interface de configuration de free. En tout cas, si c'est possible, tu n'auras même pas besoin de modifier les préférences systèmes de ton mac. 

Je ne connaissais pas cette astuce, j'avais justement de temps en temps les pages web qui se chargeait très très lentement, je pensais à un engorgement du réseau free autour de chez moi. 
Eh bien, en changeant les dns (j'ai choisi les google dns), le chargement ne bloque plus et est même plus rapide que quand ça marchait avec les dns de free


----------



## djakk (14 Octobre 2010)

> le chargement ne bloque plus


Bon en fait ça bloque toujours de temps en temps :/


----------



## vincentp (15 Octobre 2010)

si tu cliques sur le bouton "Avancé", puis sur l'onglet "DNS", tu verras dans la liste à gauche les 2 DNS Free grisés en premier (qui proviennent de la Freebox) puis les 2 DNS Google ou autres.
J'imagine que l'ordre a son importance : les DNS Free devraient donc toujours être actifs, d'où les ralentissements persistants

Quelqu'un pourrait-il confirmer ces supputations et indiquer s'il y a une solution (ou non) ?
Nous ne devons pas être les seuls dans cette situation tout de même (mac, safari, freebox)


----------



## Invité (15 Octobre 2010)

Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse imposer des Dns si on est en Dhcp.
vous avez essayé en utilisant "dhcp avec une adresse manuelle" ? 
Il me semble que dans ce cas on peut mettre les Dns que l'on veut.


----------



## vincentp (15 Octobre 2010)

merci pour votre contribution !

J'aurais dû préciser encore un peu plus ma config : je suis déjà en "DHCP avec adresse manuelle"

On peut effectivement indiquer les serveurs DNS en manuel, mais au niveau de l'ordinateur (pas au niveau de la Freebox), et dans ce cas, les DNS de la Freebox ont apparemment toujours la priorité Donc le problème n'est pas résolu


----------



## Invité (15 Octobre 2010)

T'as quoi comme Dns pour Free, dans ce cas (quand c'est grisé) ?

Perso, j'ai désactivé Dhcp sur la fbx et tout mis en manuel avec 
dns : 212.27.40.240
        212.27.40.241
domaine : free.fr

Je n'ai aucun ralentissement ni en X.3, ni X.4, ni X.5
j'ai pas de X.6 en revanche.


----------



## vincentp (15 Octobre 2010)

- DHCP avec adresse manuelle
- DNS grisés : 212.27.40.240 et 212.27.40.241
- Rien dans domaine de recherche (mais ça a toujours été le cas)
- X.3, X.4, X.5 ? Ce sont les différentes versions de Freebox ? Au dos de la mienne le modèle indiqué est FBX-ADSL05, donc j'imagine que j'ai la v5


----------



## Invité (15 Octobre 2010)

Heu, non, X.3 etc c'est les versions de MacOs Panther, Tiger, Léo, Snow

Moi aussi c'est une Fbx5 que j'ai (la première, avec les antennes)


----------

